# Cortana in Windows 10, How to Get Rid of the Nuisance?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2016)

I have to say I'm not very happy with my new computer that came with Windows 10.  Today, my computer underwent an 'upgrade' that neither of us approved and it was down for a long time....no improvements afterwards. 

I have no desire whatsoever for this "Cortana" to 'help' me by listening to me through a microphone.  Now on my taskbar, I have a large space saying "Ask me anything".  I don't want this feature up in my face everyday, and I don't want to give it any permissions.  This Windows 10 seems to have a pushy mind of its own.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 1, 2016)

I don't use Windows, but I see lots of discussion about Windows problems on the computer forums I frequent.     I have not tried this personally, but the following article looks 'doable':   
http://www.windowscentral.com/you-can-disable-cortana-windows-10


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks Tn, I was searching around for answers and was able to get into the Cortana setting and turn several things off, also hide that 'ask me anything' message from my taskbar, so it's a beginning.  Seems the Windows 10 is sooo much slower than my older Windows 7 computer, very disappointing.  Slowly trying to make things a little better.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 2, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Tn, I was searching around for answers and was able to get into the Cortana setting and turn several things off, also hide that 'ask me anything' message from my taskbar, so it's a beginning.  Seems the Windows 10 is sooo much slower than my older Windows 7 computer, very disappointing.  Slowly trying to make things a little better.



Have you tried the FireFox Browser??
.


----------



## jujube (Nov 2, 2016)

I hate Windows 10.  It came with my new computer which I hate, too.  I'm about ready to go back to chipping letters onto stone tablets.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 10, 2016)

I hate Win 10 as well, however you can turn off a lot of things, stop updates (or at least make it ask you first) etc... 
I've ditched Windows and moved over to Linux on my laptop - much simpler and  faster .


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 10, 2016)

It seem like you should be able to ask Cortana to be quiet and go away, LOL!

I always hate the new version of any computer software but I feel that fighting and adapting to them helps keep my mind sharp, very important to me as I get older.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 10, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> I hate Win 10 as well, however you can turn off a lot of things, stop updates (or at least make it ask you first) etc...



It may ask you first, but it only gives you the option of putting it off a day or two.  You *will* get updated, period.       At least that's the way mine works.

As far as Cortana, my pc came with Win 10 and Cortana was not activated.  I'm avoiding it.   Don't know why really.   I guess because if I activate it, and don't like it, it might be a pain to DE-activate.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2016)

Right click on the Task View
Look for Cortana and shut it off by checking "Hidden".


----------

